# Topics > Arts > Music >  Stemmetje, singing vocal robot, Troy Rogers, Charlottesville, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Troy Rogers

Home page - troy82.com/musical-robots/projects/stemmetje-vocal-robot

----------


## Airicist

Stemmetje teaser

Published on Dec 2, 2012




> A brief overview of the early Stemmetje prototype by Troy Rogers.
> 
> Created at the Logos Foundation in Ghent, Belgium, and EMMISpace in Charlottesville, Virginia. With major support from Godfried-Willem Raes, Logos Foundation, and the Fulbright Association.

----------


## Airicist

Stemmetje: a singing vocal robot by Troy Rogers

Published on Nov 1, 2015




> Stemmetje is a singing vocal robotic instrument created by composer Troy Rogers. The instrument is capable of producing various voice-like utterances. Stemmetje consists of two automatically tuned Helmholtz resonators covering the range of the lowest human vocal formants, with a linear actuator positioning the aperture of each resonator and modulating its center frequency. The instrument is a hybrid, mixed signal system that operates as a robotic formant synthesis organ. Stemmetje excels at overtone singing, sublingual robot poetry, yodeling, data sonification, improvisation, rhythmic machine vocalese, and more.

----------


## Airicist

Finally, Detente (for musical robots)

Published on Apr 12, 2016




> Post-human droidcore, featuring two volatile self-regulating systems, mediated through a band of musical robots (i.e., the robots are the "red telephone" in this scenario). A collaboration between composers Scott L. Miller and Troy Rogers (aka Robot Rickshaw).
> 
> Featured robotic musical instruments:
> 
> Stemmetje- a singing vocal robot created by Troy Rogers
> AMI (Automatic Monochord Instrument)- a robotic string instrument created by Expressive Machines Musical Instruments (EMMI)
> CARI (Cylindrical Aerophone Robotic Instrument)- a clarinet-like robot created by EMMI
> APESHIT (Automatic Percussion Ensemble, Shaking, Hitting, Illuminating Thing)- a drumming robot created by Troy Rogers
> ELMRbot (Extremely Loud Musical Robot)- a percussion robot created by students at St. Cloud State University's MN Made Festival
> String Thing- an automatic percussive string instrument created by SCSU students at MN Made.

----------

